# OCD and little finger nails.



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Has anyone else seen someone who doesn't cut the nail of their little finger. I'ver met quite a few people who leave the nail of their little finger to grow, never cutting it. It looks weird. Yet when I ask them about it they get very evasive. 
Is this some common obsessive compulsion?

I'm being deadly serious with this post.


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

i'm a nail libertarian. i don't care what others do with their nails.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Ummm, back in the olden days, some cokeheads left the little fingernail long so as to have easy access to a quick toot.

Seems I recall seeing something about that on PBS or something. :roll:

:lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2005)

Ha! I've never even seen it - but that would explain the evasiveness! :lol:


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> I'm being deadly serious with this post.


 :lol: If that's true, this has got to be the most splendid example of OCD.

I have noticed the aforementioned nail issue as well. I don't know what that dim-wit Terri* is going on about when she talks about 'toots', bless her sciatica ridden ass, but I expect it has something to do with being able to lift a dainty finger + nail when sipping a glass of something expensive.

I don't like nails, especially men who have long nails, or women with long painted false ones. When I become Emperor of the Universe, they will be banned, along with noisy eaters, feet, and dried fruit (and Olives.)


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

:evil:

toot...old drug lingo. perhaps you know "snort" better. :? I don't think it's huff, as that seems applicable to inhaling paint. yes, toot is/was the appropriate word.

you, you, you slobbering, flotsam spewing, narcisssisissist. 

may you see obnoxiously long fingernails everyday. POOF! Oh yeah, i don't really have those powers. i keep forgetting.

yours...truly. :wink: 
terri*

p.s. i am now just experiencing low back pain, thank you very much.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> I don't think it's huff, as that seems applicable to inhaling paint


What the blazes are you talking about woman ! :shock: Inhaling paint ? Whatever next. Anyway, a 'huff' is a term used, normally, when an individual gets stroppy and stomps off in a 'huff'. Ergo - "Wooo...get her. She's getting all 'huffy' about it." Etc.



> p.s. i am now just experiencing low back pain, thank you very much.


This is my fault ? Yes, I expect so, as is famine, war, locust, volanic eruptions, earthquakes and world poverty. Incidently, my knee has swollen up to the size of a blimp, for some unknown reason. Probably some bizarre delayed drinking-related injury. :?


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

I would do a google on this topic, but I fear my dad would get very worried when he saw 'uncut little finger nail and obsessive compulsive disorder' in the past search list. Does anyone know how to turn this function off?


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2005)

Oh, and who's put Martin on the stupid pills?


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Truly? One must wonder, is that _really_ Martin?

MrMole...I would like to say I very much appreciate your computer abilities. Very cool that you could draw the red line in. 8)

Kudo's.


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

That was very helpful thankyou mrmole.


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Aaaaah but I don't have the google tool bar. Where to from here?


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2005)

Axel19 said:


> Aaaaah but I don't have the google tool bar. Where to from here?


http://toolbar.google.com/?promo=mor-tb-en

But if you don't have it, what are you worried about?

Just go to Tools->Internet Options and delete Cookies, Temporary Internet Files, and History. Also if you go to Content and AutoComplete you can clear all AutoComplete entries, if you use it.

Terri* - You're takin' the piss, aintcha? :lol: :lol:


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Ewww...I wish I knew what that meant.

After much editing I have decided to ask Martin, am I indeed takin' a piss?

:?

(Shrugs shoulders and wishes there were a British slang dictionary)


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

not once in my life have I ever cut my fingernails. always chew 'em.


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

In Australia 'Taking the piss out of someone' means to ridicule that person. I assume that the Brits use the term in the same context?

By the way my nails are slightly longer on my P M I A fingers. Guitarist will understand this.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Stupid pills ? Why you little........... :twisted:

No, I don't think you were 'taking the piss' Terri*. I just think that Mr Mole assumed that everyone over the age of 2 would be able to draw a straight red line, thus - he thought you were 'taking the piss', or ridiculing him...as Milan said.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

:shock: MrMole, I am so sorry. Maybe you are not aware, but I am not at all literate when it comes to computer skills. It took people on here forever to teach me to post a picture.  Certainly sorry if you thought any different. I was being very honest about admiring your computer skills. Totally sorry it came across different when you read it.

Sincerely,
terri


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Martin..."over the age of two...". Now *that*, I believe, is what y'all are talking about.

I'm not having such a good time now.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2005)

terri* said:


> :shock: MrMole, I am so sorry. Maybe you are not aware, but I am not at all literate when it comes to computer skills. It took people on here forever to teach me to post a picture.  Certainly sorry if you thought any different. I was being very honest about admiring your computer skills. Totally sorry it came across different when you read it.
> 
> Sincerely,
> terri


Chill!! I laughed when I read it, and Martins post underneath your quoted one cracked me up.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Am chilled as directed. Glad to know I have not offended anyone...well, except maybe Martin, who is picking on me an awfully lot and he knows I can dish it out but can't take it. 

Anyway, I still stand on the reason for the long fingernail which is what this was originally about.

Am off to play hostess with the mostest. Catch y'all next week to see what kind of mischief you are up to.

Play pretty.  
terri*


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Today I was in a shop buying a memory card for my digital camera, I noticed that the guy serving me had an uncut little finger nail. I almost burst out laughing. 
Now I am sure this is a real mental illness, and will be writing to the DSMV-IV guys to warn them. This is a secret pandemic, and some of us, myself for example, have the foresight to notice it. One day the long little finger nailed among us will rise up and exploit their now enhanced fighting skills, thanks to their talon like little fingers, to rule the rest of us.
Wake up guys or you'll become one of *'THEM'*!


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I always heard that cokeheads do it so they can take a hit whenever, like a previous poster said. Also, I think it may have become a cool thing with gangster types. They seem to be the types of people I see that have these nails. Maybe either people that do cocaine or want people to think they do it. Either way it's gross looking.


----------



## Byrde (Aug 10, 2004)

---


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

These guys I've seen can't be cokeheads. The guy in the shop yesterday was asian and almost sixty years old.
This really is a mystery to me.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2005)

Religion? Custom? :?

They can't cut their hair either.


----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

I think it's definalty a coke thing too, and that's why people get defensive when you ask about it and if you know someone who has one adn you they couldnt be, then they rpobably saw it on someone else and thought it looked cool. I see it alot too.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2005)

I feel all depraved now. 

Erm, deprived.

Yes, that's it. Deprived.

That's what I meant. Not depraved.

Deprived.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

yes, women sometimes use their long fingernails in place of key bumps


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> This is a secret pandemic, and some of us, myself for example, have the foresight to notice it. One day the long little finger nailed among us will rise up and exploit their now enhanced fighting skills, thanks to their talon like little fingers, to rule the rest of us.
> Wake up guys or you'll become one of 'THEM'!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

bump, hit, toot

the older you get, the older cokeheads you know. there will always be those that keep in search of the eternal buzz.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

It is GROSS.

Having said that, I once grew mine just to see how long it would grow, and then it broke. Then I was normal again. Thank God.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

And before anyone says it, I am female. So, the long nail thing wasn't such a crime, being a gal, but GROSS all the same.

No matter how many times I say it, someone always goes 'OMIGOD I totally thought you were a bloke'. (on the internet they say that, not in real life :lol: )


----------

